# OCA Extravaganza



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The OCA Extravaganza is this upcoming weekend in Cleveland, OH. Who is going?

Below are some photos from last year. This one should be even better :thumb:









_Best of Show 2008._









_Reserve Best of Show 2008._









_Juan Miguel Artigas Azas, Ad Konings, and Don Danko._









_Chuck Rambo demonstrating the size of a new strain of guppy he breeds to Dan Woodland and Vinny Kutty._ :lol:









_People inspect bags of fish that are about to be auctioned._









_Not a fish store, but the hotel room of somebody selling fish out of their room at the OCA Extravaganza._

More OCA Extravaganza 2008 photos are here.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Nobody? Come on folks. There have to be some fans. A couple of years ago Joe Alary (Aka Joea) and Brett Harrington (aka Fogelhund) covered the event on Cichlid-forum TV!


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd definitely go, if only it weren't 2400 miles away...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Well worth it! We have people from Europe attending who come especially for the event :thumb:

Speakers this year are:

Ad Konings - Predators from Malawi
Jay Stauffer - Behavior of Lake Malawi Fishes
Rusty Wessel - The Panuco Basin of Mexico
Don Conkel - Cichlid Farming in Costa Rica and Guatemala
Willem Heijns - Central America, Breeding Cichlids in the Home Aquarium
Eric Bodrock - Breeding Catfish
Charlie Grimes - Collecting Cichlids in Cuatro CiÃ©negas


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Wish I could have made it. Its about a 6 hour drive for me but its too close to Thanksgiving and money is tight!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

It will take me a few days to process my OCA Extravaganza 2009 photos, since I went a little overboard and ended up with about 2000 jpgs 

Anyhow, here are some teasers:









Best of Show, Ron Gorgeone's _Amphilophus citrinellus_ 'Orange & White'









Reserve Best of Show, Scott Meyer's _Aulonocara stuartgranti_ 'Ngara Flametail'









Best Catfish of Show, Wayne Toven's _Synodontis greshoffi_









The OCA donates $1000 from it's Jim Smith Fund for the Stuart M Grant Cichlid Conservation Fund under the stewardship of Ad Konings. The money will support local people in Malawi in their efforts of protecting cichlid populations in Lake Malawi against irresponsible and illegal overfishing.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, great pics!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

keep the pics coming!!!!!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The OCA Extravaganza 2009 Photos are now on the OCA Web Site here

Enjoy!

Frank


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Floridagirl just brought to my attention that this thread contains a gazillion broken links, for which I apologize sincerely. The reason is that the OCA decided to take all photos of past events off their web site. Unfortunately it isn't possible for me to edit the links in my old posts, but you can see photos of various past OCA events, including the Extravaganza 2008 and Extravaganza 2009 on my web site at fmueller.com!









_2009 Best of Show_


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

This fish looks suspiciously like that mystery cichlid that fell out of the sky a few days ago! lol


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

hmmm i wonder what it tastes like !


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

none of your photos are working...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

fmueller said:


> Unfortunately it isn't possible for me to edit the links in my old posts, but you can see photos of various past OCA events, including the Extravaganza 2008 and Extravaganza 2009 on my web site at fmueller.com!


----------

